# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Ziekenhuisgroep Twente (Streekziekenhuis Midden Twente)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Ziekenhuisgroep Twente (Streekziekenhuis Midden Twente)
Geerdinksweg 141
Hengelo 

Bezoek de website van Ziekenhuisgroep Twente


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Ziekenhuisgroep Twente.*

----------

